# Tall atriums



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

Kyoto Station is REALLY ugly, but really impressive as well


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

A shopping centre (Eaton Centre) in downtown Toronto:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/armstrongone/4148108436/


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

*Singapore*

Marina Mandarin Hotel

Pic from flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/thoberin/2440131096/sizes/l/









Pan Pacific Hotel

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cop4cbt/3448332119/sizes/l/









Some nice pics of the interior of the Pan Pacific here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/benlee123/sets/72157622376390012/


----------



## strandeed (May 31, 2009)

Tate Modern London


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

Mall of America in Bloomington Minnesota


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

better ones of Tate Modern, London:


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

^^upside down people?????


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

City Center, Minneapolis:









Landmark Center, Saint Paul:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

minneapolis-uptown said:


> ^^upside down people?????


worlds largest mirror (on the ceiling)- part of The Weather Project by Olaffur Eliasson, basically a recreation of the sun seen through clouds of sugar mist.


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

the spliff fairy said:


> worlds largest mirror (on the ceiling)- part of The Weather Project by Olaffur Eliasson, basically a recreation of the sun seen through clouds of sugar mist.


so its only half as tall as it looks?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Yes, of course, but you really need to go there in person, the place is huge. Its called the Turbine Room as it was once filled with machinery used when it was a power station - other projects that have utilised the vast space include:

Anish Kapoor's 550ft long Marsyas that was the worlds largest sculpture:



































Rachel Whiteread's sugar cube maze:



























the current one is Miroslaw balka's Black Hole, a pitch black void which is utterly terrifying:


----------

